# Picture...Transfer onto ....LEATHER



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

what would i need to transfer an… multi colored… image or picture …onto leather or pleather to put onto leather jackets or hats etc


what kind of printer inkjet or laser…what kind of ink…& what kind of transfer paper… and what kind of method ,pigment , Plastisol
etc ?



NOTE : And im not speaking of putting a vinyl image onto leather i mean a full color picture...

and if you dont think that heat press would work do you know of any other methods or process's or dye systems etc...out side of heat pressing that just might work please help me and let me know ... THINK YOU!!!


.JUST TRYING TO LEARN FOR THE TYPE OF THINGS THAT I WOULD LIKE TO DO & MAKE ...





Do you own a cis bulk ink pack ? if so please answer these 22 questions about it on this questionnaire link below ...to help newbies decide better

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t55716.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t55718.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t55719.html


----------



## whitesideentp (Dec 5, 2005)

What color will the leather be? Some brands of heat transfer paper will work.


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

whitesideentp said:


> What color will the leather be? Some brands of heat transfer paper will work.


 
hi...

Thinks for answering my thread...


well i was thinking ,black,white,brown,tan,red,blue,
So what brands will allow me to do it?and what kind of ink would i need ?


----------



## whitesideentp (Dec 5, 2005)

A customer of mine used to use my transfer paper for light fabrics to create leather patches. It only looked good on light colored leathers. The dark transfer paper leaves a white background and does look all that good.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Search the forums for "leather", there have been a few topics about screen printing it in the past.


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

let me ask you how does this work ?

1 Color Silk Screen Printing Press Machine. Adjustable and what all would i need all materials needed ? to get started to make a shirt with this and how would i go about adding more colors if i wonted to make a 2 or more colors to my shirt...


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

Jasonda said:


> Search the forums for "leather", there have been a few topics about screen printing it in the past.


 
i did ...

i looked it up before i even asked my question about leather ...

and there have only been about 3 threads about leather from the search list and they are really short with NO true info about it about how to do it or if it can be done or not etc. 



well thinks anyway Jasonda for trying to help atleast


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I have had success using Forever Ink jet dark paper on leather.


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> I have had success using Forever Ink jet dark paper on leather.


 

So you have done an image or picture onto both ...light & dark color leather ? if so what colors have you done it onto?

Plus without white film on it....like this quote below says?



whitesideentp said:


> It only looked good on light colored leathers. The dark transfer paper leaves a white background and does look all that good.
> .


 
if so what is the name and where do you buy that kind of paper from ...and would i need any different kind of ink other them pigment ink for it to work on leather using this kind of paper...

plus do you have any pictures of your finished image onto leather so that i can see how they came out?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

MR.NEED ANSWERS said:


> So you have done an image or picture onto both ...light & dark color leather ? if so what colors have you done it onto?
> 
> Plus without white film on it....like this quote below says?
> 
> ...


I did a portrait on a Black leather jacket about two months ago, the guy still comments on how good it looks. 

As far as the white area I use a plotter to contour cut the design then weed out all the white areas.

The Paper is Forever Ink jet Dark
I use a 4880 hybrid printer set up with chromoblast ink.

You can find all these supplies at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits

sorry I do not have any pics.


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> I did a portrait on a Black leather jacket about two months ago, the guy still comments on how good it looks.
> 
> As far as the white area I use a plotter to contour cut the design then weed out all the white areas.
> 
> ...


 


THIINKS ALOT ....when you say portrait do you mean like family portrait ...or do you mean like trees ,mountains ,lake, horses etc ?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I mean a Picture of his wife


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> I mean a Picture of his wife


 

My bad i think that i might have ask the question the wrong way what i really mean is was it from a pigment ink transfer or plastisol transfer


and also was it the picture scanned from a real picture or drawing or sketch or from a painting ?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

The image was taken directly from digital camera, Chromoblast ink is a sublimation ink. Opaque printed vinyl transfer. 

You can find all these supplies at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits

Look under the sublimation section.


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> The image was taken directly from digital camera, Chromoblast ink is a sublimation ink. Opaque printed vinyl transfer.
> 
> You can find all these supplies at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits
> 
> Look under the sublimation section.


 

one last thing please...


1.) do you think it would work with pigment ink? 

2.) how can that be if sublimation ink is claimed to work only on light colors and on poly material 

3. and whats : Opaque printed vinyl transfer? and what do they have to do with leather etc...


those are my last questions 

THINK YOU !!!


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

"Forever dark works with most inkjet printers but will work best with Epson printers using Chromablast Ink. Forever Dark paper needs to be ran through a plotter to cut the excess areas around the image before the image is transferred to the garment. This can be done by hand but we highly recommend using a plotter."

"ChromaBlast™ is Sawgrass’ unique patented ink and media combination driven by powerful print software to create the best cotton imaging system available. As heat and pressure is applied to the cotton, a chemical cross-link with cotton occurs. The result is a customized cotton shirt with soft hand, vibrant color and superior washability."

"FOREVER Subli-Dark 201 is only for use in Ink-Jet Printers with Sublimation Inks!
One of the advantages of this patented transfer paper is that FOREVER Subli-Dark 201 can be transferred on textiles out of 100% cotton! You do not need textiles with special polyester coating!"

"Using Antistick (silicone paper) or Variotrans enables you to print your design in a glossy or matte finish.
Product properties:
Extremely elastic material without stretch marks 
Photo-realistic picture quality in glossy or matt finish 
Wash fastness and color brilliance for professional appications 
Multi-Color Flex application in a single step 
NO application tape neccessary for letters or numbers
Sizes: 8.5x11" and 11x17"
Printable materials: 
100% cotton, denim, leather, white polyester textiles etc.
Accessories:
Antistick for a glossy finish or Variotrans for a matte finish"

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> "Forever dark works with most inkjet printers but will work best with Epson printers using Chromablast Ink. Forever Dark paper needs to be ran through a plotter to cut the excess areas around the image before the image is transferred to the garment. This can be done by hand but we highly recommend using a plotter."
> 
> "ChromaBlast™ is Sawgrass’ unique patented ink and media combination driven by powerful print software to create the best cotton imaging system available. As heat and pressure is applied to the cotton, a chemical cross-link with cotton occurs. The result is a customized cotton shirt with soft hand, vibrant color and superior washability."
> 
> ...


 





yes i read that 4 hours ago when you first put the link for Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits onto your first post...


but that dont really anwser my question ...from deal with someone who has done it them self which would be you so you know first hand of how you did it and what the out come was...







Daniel Slatkin said:


> The image was taken directly from digital camera, Chromoblast ink is a sublimation ink. Opaque printed vinyl transfer.
> 
> You can find all these supplies at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits
> 
> Look under the sublimation section.


 

one last thing please...


1.) do you think it would work with pigment ink? 

2.) how can that be if sublimation ink is claimed to work only on light colors and on poly material but you used sub ink on leather ...help me to understand please 

3. and whats : Opaque printed vinyl transfer? and what do they have to do with leather etc...


those are my last questions 

THINK YOU !!!


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I have no Idea if it works with cheaper ink. I have only used it as the manufacturer recommended. I have noticed that you are very quick to ask questions that have already Ben answered. There is a great search bar at the top of the page just search away. We are all glad to help point you in the correct direction, but we have all done extensive research, lots of trial and error, spent countless hours on the phone with product reps. etc... 

All the answers are there all you have to do is read search and read some more.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but that dont really anwser my question ...from deal with someone who has done it them self which would be you so you know first hand of how you did it and what the out come was...


You may want to take the time to search the forums for leather to find more info about how printing on leather came out. There are a few other posts that talk about printing on leather.

leather related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Sometimes it really helps to read through other posts to get a good idea of the overall process.



> 2.) how can that be if sublimation ink is claimed to work only on light colors and on poly material but you used sub ink on leather ...help me to understand please


I believe it a similar ink that is specially formulated. Not the exact same as dye sublimation, but uses the same inks and papers. So it offers a way for people who already have that equipment to print on different materials.



> 3. and whats : Opaque printed vinyl transfer? and what do they have to do with leather etc...


If you have equipment like a Roland Versacamm, you can print on a printable opaque (white colored instead of clear) vinyl material and apply it with a heat press to the leather.


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

daniel slatkin said:


> i have no idea if it works with cheaper ink. I have only used it as the manufacturer recommended. I have noticed that you are very quick to ask questions that have already ben answered. There is a great search bar at the top of the page just search away. We are all glad to help point you in the correct direction, but we have all done extensive research, lots of trial and error, spent countless hours on the phone with product reps. Etc...
> 
> All the answers are there all you have to do is read search and read some more.
> 
> Good luck to you.


 
well think you for everything you were very helpful....


Think you!!!


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I believe it a similar ink that is specially formulated. Not the exact same as dye sublimation, but uses the same inks and papers. So it offers a way for people who already have that equipment to print on different materials.
> 
> 
> 
> .


THINK YOU !!! Rodney 
now thats the kind of answer and understanding that i was looking for now i have some clarity on the subject...



THINKS EVERONE...YOU ALL ARE GREAT....ANY MORE INFO ...IS WELCOMED !!!


----------



## jamie42147 (Jul 8, 2015)

It only has a white background if you do not fill the area with color. I scanned the leather piece that I was going to apply the transfer to, and filled the blank space in my design with the scan of the leather. a great match, after a little tweeking. I did this using Adobe Photo Deluxe and printed with a HP Photosmart 6520.


----------

